# Putting heads in mouth?



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 7 month old male rottweiler, and he does something that I find very odd. He likes to put other animal's and people's heads in his mouth. He doesn't bite them at all though. If one of my cats is laying the floor he will just walk to them, stand over them, and just slowly put his mouth over their head. He just stands there like that til they move or I tell him to stop (then he looks at me like he wasn't doing anything wrong). He was playing with my boyfriend and just put his head in his mouth. He didn't bite down at all then either. He has also done it to a few dogs that he plays with that will stay still long enough for him to do it. And again he's not hurting any of them at all. He's a really sweet dog that just loves everyone and every animal. My mom says he's tasting them which I don't think is very nice  Can any of you think of any reason he likes to do that? Or does anyone have a dog that likes to do that?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

No I dont..my Terriers are opposite. They LOVE big dogs and finds their mouths to be the best place to put their heads! My girls would love your dog LOL


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

A friend described her young male Lab carrying her Yorkie puppies around by their head. I wonder what mama Yorkie thought of that.


----------



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

digits mama said:


> No I dont..my Terriers are opposite. They LOVE big dogs and finds their mouths to be the best place to put their heads! My girls would love your dog LOL


They would have the best, most odd time together! Lol.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

This can be interpreted in SOOOO many different ways. It could be seen as a "test of strength" kind of like playing mercy, it could be related to a dominance display (ie I can literally bite your head off... now who's in charge?) It could be a throwback to the puppy licking mommy's muzzle to get food or show respect think but taken to an EXTREME. A lot will depend on what behaviors precipitate the head swallowing. Is there licking involved, nibbling, or just I'm eating your head now? Is this during play, calm social interaction, or exciteable behavior? There's a lot more to it then a cookie cutter reason why. If you could post a video of it that would help tons.

Other than that take it for what it is.. an endearing trait that your boy has that he loves to share with the rest of the world. Like Ace Ventura says... "it is the mucous that binds us" (and living with a Dane has made that statement ring true literally).


----------

